# shrimp



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

what type of shrimp do you guys feed ur ps? Do you just go to a fish place and get raw shrimp (like you eat in a restaurant --except the raw part) or do u usually buy it in the store frozen, or do you buy live shrimp? and if you buy live shrimp do you get ghost, brine, etc..what kind? ive seen brine shrimp at my lfs but theyre about the size of one piranha tooth ..theyre not very big so i didnt think that would fill the p's up that much.
thanks in advance
-RM


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

raw white or tiger shrimp


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Go to your local supermarket or seafood market. Grab some frozen raw in the bag or fresh off the supermarket seafood section.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I will add that you should feed them shell on....


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

get them from your local supermarket. Raw shrimp.....they will love them


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

at ralphs with a ralphs card you can get 1 pound of raw shrimp for 4.99 so go there its about 40-50 pieces


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> I will add that you should feed them shell on....


lots of fish wont eat the shells, take that into consideration...i got pacific raw shrimp, for 6.99 on the dot i get about 70-90 pieces in a bag...make sure its raw (greyish color)


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Also frozen they las t a long time, You can frezze them and take the number out that you are feeding and through the rest back in the freezer. the shell can make a mess, through them in with the shell and see if they eat them, if they leave a mess and dont eat them then no reason not to take the shell off the next time. Save some clean up time. By the way, as stated, thaw before


----------



## Piranhaowner (Mar 10, 2006)

can u feed cooked as long as there not salted ?


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

i was wondering the same, my supermarket always has the cooked shrimp, is it ok to feed????


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

my lfs sells frozen brine shrimp. whats the best way to go about feeding them that? i know brine shrimp are real small so should i just drop in a frozen piece or let it thaw first? i was just thinking if i let it thaw it might be too small for my ps . theyre 4"


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

karl ramsdell said:


> i was wondering the same, my supermarket always has the cooked shrimp, is it ok to feed????


NO!! its not okay to feed them anything cooked! Everything must imitate their natural habitat and that goes for their diet. It need to be raw and thawed!!


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Badrad1532 said:


> Also frozen they las t a long time, You can frezze them and take the number out that you are feeding and through the rest back in the freezer. the shell can make a mess, through them in with the shell and see if they eat them, if they leave a mess and dont eat them then no reason not to take the shell off the next time. Save some clean up time. By the way, as stated, thaw before


wut will happen if you feed them salted? is it that bad for them?


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i dont think there is anyway around raw frozen bagged shrimp containg no salt...its just some bags have a different percentage of salt per peice...and i just go with the lowest percentage i can find(which is 11% per 13 peices)....


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

NewPiranhaOwner said:


> can u feed cooked as long as there not salted ?


When cooked they lose some of their nutrition, it's best raw.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

most of the supermarkets by me dont sell anything but cooked shell off shrimp, but Stater Bros seems to always have raw shell on shrimp, i feed it to my P and he loves it and it produces great color, salt is not good for piranha, i dont think there are that many salty fish in the amazon.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

raw white shrimp


----------

